# Newest Pigeon Pics....



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey Folks...
Just wanted to share some pics of couple of Berliners I just picked up. The dark one is probably only 8 weeks old and still doesnt fly well. The lighter one is a few months old and flies too well for the house!  . I put this in the Pet Pigeons section cause these will be the first time I will bringing pigeons in the house. They are soooo cute with their little heads and pearl eyes! I went to pick up some German Owls at a fanciers house, and he told me about these little guys (he knows I'm a sucker for the little toy breeds  ,I just couldnt help myself ! I took them too! and are now looking for mates for these guys... If anyone in my area (Toronto On, Canada) has a couple hens...let me know!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jimmy, 

The berliners are ADORABLE!!! I can see why you were so smitten with them and decided to take them home


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Here is the baby darker one..... What a cutie!


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Brad!
I hope they change colour like your gorgeous runts!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

It's funny you mention colours....the black one and the white-ish coloured one in the first pic, look a lot like Lucy and Ricky in colouration! LOL

They sure are beautiful and sweet looking pigeons, never heard of this breed before. Where did you get them from...the farmers market in stouffville??


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*What little darlings!!*

OM goodness  ..they are just too cute! I would want to carry them around all day and hug them .... 

Thank you for sharing.

Brad,

You gotta get a pic of your Runts next to these little ones, what a difference in size! I think your runts do look somewhat like them, except SIZE..


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Treesa, 
I feel the same way! I've had them out almost all day and I can't get enough of these cute little buggers! 

Brad..
They are pretty hard to find around here... You're lucky if you see them at the market maybe twice a year. They get snatched up pretty quickly. Since they cant feed their own young at all, they are a bit of work to breed. The guy I deal with has had pigeons for over 50 years, and knows soo many pigeon guys all around Ontario. He keeps an eye out for me when he thinks I may be interested in something, he picks them up for me and is usually right! I never refuse his birds....


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Brad,
> 
> You gotta get a pic of your Runts next to these little ones, what a difference in size! I think your runts do look somewhat like them, except SIZE..


LOL!. Well the only way to compare them would be if Jimmy took a picture of one of these baby dolls next to the ole popcan for perspective. Then we could meld the photo together in a split picture


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Your new babies*

are adorable! BEAUTIFUL feathers! Runts in "miniature???" LOL 

I'm sure there will be many updates???


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, all I can say is I WANT ONE. They are absolute dollbabies. You know, that may be the breed of pigeon that I raised (Gumby) for a man near me whose parent pigeons couldn't feed them. They, too, had feathers on their legs. Next time I see him I'll find out for sure. Maybe he'll give me one.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

They are gorgeous and totally adorable!

Terry


----------



## dekebrent (Jun 17, 2005)

Great colors on those pigeons! They are adorable. You will have to share some stories so we can get a feel for their personalities. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

*Pop Can Pic Coming up!*

Here ya go Brad... 
Lets see what they look like beside each other! 

This guy is extremely tame.... I have only had him a couple of days and He will sit where ever you put him down... Not nervous at all! They are known for being pretty calm... I know I will end up with half a dozen or so within a few weeks.... I'm hooked on these guys already!


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

Awww! To cute! I just love em!

Denise


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

What big eyes they have! But the coloring is absolutely fabulous. Very beautiful birds.


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

WOW! They're georgous, I want to scritch them all


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jimmy, 


LOL...so tiny and cute next to the popcan I will try to get a new photo tomorrow of Ricky next to a can in a similar angle and then I'll post the two side by side


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Jimmy and all,

Well, I got a photo of Ricky next to a pop can. I had a hard time with him posing next to it because he was SCARED of it He kept trying to get away so this is the best I could do. I wanted to get him from the same side as Berly but it was impossible....silly Ricky


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

LOL!!  Reminds me of Austin Powers.. Minnie Me and Dr. Evil......


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

LOL, yep, I was thinking the exact same thing


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

They are both wonderful. Brad, you can still see the vast discrepancy in their size. I'd love to see them side by side.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Loved the pop can comparison! Great photos Jimmy and Brad!

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I*I LOVE those pics Brad. You could even illustrate a childrens book where it explains the meaning of the word BIG & little....LOL 

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Thanks Everyone

And thanks Jimmy for participating in this little comparison It would appear that your little Berliner is about dove size. I have no idea how big they are because I've never heard of the breed before. But going by the comparison, it would seem that your bird is about the size of say a ringneck dove. 

Such an adorable breed though, are you planning on keeping them indoors permanently?


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Brad..
You are correct sir! He is about the size of a full grown Ring Neck Dove... He is still a baby but he won't grow much more, maybe fill out a bit..(now that I will be spoiling him!)  .
I will keep him indoors until he can fly well and sure that he can hold his own in the coop... I want to breed him when he is old enough. I will be picking up 2 more hens 2morrow to make sure he has a date when he is ready . I will also be picking up 2 pairs of Komorner Tumblers as well as a pair of Chinese Owls. They are also a toy breed and look pretty strange (chest feathers all mushed up with cute little heads and beaks) I will post some pics as soon as I can.... Hopefully, I wont go over my picture limit. (i think i'm almost there!)


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Jimmy, 

Wow, you are going PIGEON CRAZY! Don't get in over your head, MISTER Do you have quarantine cages ready, what about long term breeding plans...how big is your coop(s)? You have to think about all these things, really. I can certainly understand your enthusiasm over the new pigeons but please, make sure you're ready to handle the influx of birds you're acquiring. 

Follow proper protocols for separation/quarantine, make sure you know your limit of birds in terms of your space...have meds on hand in case something "Crops" up and also call around to find a good avian vet in your area if you don't already have one

Good to have you on board here....please keep us posted, and stay in touch with all your birds.


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Brad...
Again .. you are correct... I am going a bit pigeon crazy  Let me explain a little about my set up... I live on a 50 acre farm in the country. I have a huge barn with free space that can hold easily 300 - 500 birds. The coops are already set up. (quarantine/seperation etc.) I currently have only about 25 pigeons. I have had pigeons on a much larger scale (150+) when I was much younger (almost 20 years ago). I also have 150 chickens, 10 turkeys, 3 pigs, 30 rabbits, 4 horses 1 dog and 3 cats... And I forgot to mention the other indoor critters like my Budgie and Cockatiel. As well as a couple very large snakes and the largest available monitor lizard in the pet trade. You could say I have my own zoo! Animals have always been a passion for me and I only got back into pigeons last year since I moved here. I don't even notice the work involved in taking care of all these guys cause I love it soo much. Not to mention I have a wonderful understanding better half who puts up with me and helps out! I am careful where I get my birds and get advice from many sources that I trust. Including you guys. Any extra birds I may get from breeding will be sold at the market (my feather fancier friend will see to that) I am learning more about medicating as I go along since I didn't get much experience 20 years ago. Nowadays, it seems there are a lot more diseases to worry about. I want you guys to know that I really care about all my animals, and if you could see them, I'm sure you would agree that I have the ability and the means to take care of all of them. I hope you guys dont think that I am overwhelmed by these new birds I'm getting... I would hate to think that you folks dont think that they are not getting the best care possible..... It's a passion for me...Always has been, always will be.... 
Thanks for listening.....


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hey Jimmy, 

Your setup and insight about your future preparedness sounds great! Sorry to have doubted you in any way but we have to ask As well, sometimes people get overzealous in their desire to have pigeons without looking too far ahead. Sounds like you've got things covered, VERY WELL indeed

Great to hear that you have the space, time and knowledge to take care of the ever expanding pigeon zoo and other zoo at the "farmhouse"

Very GOOD!!!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

A huge barn on 50 acres...oops, sorry, I'm drooling.  What a wonderful set up! You mentioned several breeds were toy pigeons - are there specific breeds in that category or is it primarily a size/weight designation?


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

LOL..  Thanks guys... I know I'm lucky to have this set up... I am still so excited about these guys even after 20 years. In expressing that enthusiasm, I may have come across as a giddy, young, un-experienced bird keeper. And believe me, I still have lots to learn. It is just so nice to find a great bunch of people who love them as much as I do! None of my closest friends are into them. So, along with a couple breeders I met, you guys are pretty much the only people I can really have fun talking about my little guys with! You know, just like you brag about your kids to other parents! ... And I guess to some of us here, they are like our kids!  And as usual, I'm probably gonna post some pics of my new "kids" I get tomorrow! LOL
Take Care

Terri-
I believe toys are the largest group in the pigeon world. There are the larger Utility Breeds, such as Kings, Runts, Modains etc. Then there are the Racing Homers in a class by themselves. The Toys are made up of pretty much everything else and include Flying Breeds as well as the Show types like Owls, Helmets, Berliners, Fantails etc.....


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Well Jimmy, 

You've come to the best forum for those concerns here! We are a compassionate bunch, close knit and we all love the birds for what they are. This site is one of the few that has such a good report with the members. We care, interact and try our best to help others. In summary, we LOVE PIGEONS

Maybe one of these days, months or years I'll have to go up and visit you on that 50 acre farmstead of yours and check our your setup, critique it then leave like a ghost...LOL, j/k

Nice to know you guy, since you are such a decent person and also in my area locally. There aren't too many of "us" in this general vacinity of Canada. There is Whitewingsca, Maryco, yourself and me in Ontario that I know of....a good 4-some nonetheless

Keep those pictures and updates rollin' down the assembly line


----------



## *ADRIAN* (Jun 3, 2005)

aw esome pigeons man
adrian


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Jimmyrenex,
This has been a great thread to read through, sounds like we have another PigeonNut in the mist!!! LOL...don't worry we are all mad about Pigeons here in this forum, and as has been stated, we are all quite friendly, close knit and love to help out or hear each others stories.
I have replied to your Budapest thread earlier in which I offered you open an album on my PixAlbum site...after having read this thread I think it may be a necessity!! 
Feel free to upload as many pics to my site, there is no limit and it's free, and you can then post links to your pix so we can view them here in this forum.
It's great to have another 'one' onboard with us.

Regards
Alaska


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

*Berlys New Girlfriends*

I hope Berly will like at least one of these girls.... ( I'm still not sure if they are both girls, but I'm sure he will let me know! )
Actually, he is so calm and sure of himself. It is fun to have him in the house. He bobs his little head around (a trait of this breed ) looking at all the strange things in the room... He keeps looking at the Christmas tree  I think I may be having to replace a few ornaments during the season! 

One of the girls has a bit of yellow on the wing which would be nice to pass on to the little ones....


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

*And the other one...*

She has a lot more white on her


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

More beautiful pigeons 
Genetically these birds have a lot to offer, they would make some really special babies.
Regards
Alaska


----------



## jimmyrenex (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Alaska.....
I would love to see some more colours come out of these guys... I never bred them before, so hopefully I will be surprised with what turns out....


----------



## dnrslucky1 (Oct 13, 2005)

I would say you are a very lucky person to have all of thos pets and the means to provide for them! Wish I could, but I don't have the energy!

Denise


----------

